# Tylan to treat Mycoplasma?



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

As Mycoplasma ( ' asthma ' ) can be a real problem for Mice, has anyone used the drug Tylan as a treatment?
I know it isn't licensed for Rodents, only Pigs, Poultry ( and weirdly, Bees ?? ) but I have found it extremely effective in the treatment for any respiratory disease in Poultry.
Also , I know Mycoplasma is a chronic condition in birds, that does respond to treatment, but never actually disappears and can reappear when the immune system is challenged in any way. Is this also the case for Mice?
Birds remain carriers for life and can pass the disease on, even if they're not exhibiting symptoms. Breeders are advised to cull once diagnosis is confirmed.
There are vaccines for Myco, has anyone explored the vaccination possibilities for Mice?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, mice remain carriers and contagious. Majority, if not all, non-lab bred mice have the illness- just depends the aggression and resistance of the specific strain.

There are vaccines but they are not availabe for domestic purchase.

Any substance or medical treatment is a temporary resolution. Best solution is to never breed mice that exhibit symptoms.

Best of luck!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You've hit upon a subject of interest there!

I've not tried (nor heard of) Tylan, is it an antibiotic?
We have a few problematic conditions in the mice. Well, there's LOADS, but the main issues generally manifest one of two ways, through respiratory depression, or....through what my friends and I colourfully call "Shit-arse" (it's not a technical term). Some of us cull ruthlessly against (as says Lake Mousery), whilst others dabble in treatment and immunity. I fall into the latter category myself. I could speak at length about my opinions on this (and I regularly do in the NMC news), but won't bore you since you didn't ask :lol:

I firmly believe that the stock continues to carry disease and, this can be passed on....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've only used Enrofloxacin but would definitely give something else a try.I rarely get new mice from other mousers without some sort of issue and am a keen advocate of preventatives.Is it a broad spectrum? Certain strains are very prone to shit arse as Woodwitch says, some never get it.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

What is shit-arse?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Diarrhoea affecting only young in the nest.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh ok. I never had that myself and do not know of any nearby breeders that have that issue.

A close associated mouse breeder use to/may still have an issue with blood in the stool of her mice and inflammation of the anus area- sometimes resulting in death of affected mice. A horrible fate...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

these look greasy/sweaty at around a week old.It doesn't usually kill them, more of a setback.It's not pleasant.Some varieties are resistant.


----------



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

Tylan is an antibiotic, used to treat pneumonia in cattle, Myco in Poultry , scouring in Pigs and ' foul nest ' in Bees. it's a water soluble powder that can be added to drinking water, or a solution that can be injected.
Blood in the stool sounds like Coccidiosis.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> these look greasy/sweaty at around a week old.It doesn't usually kill them, more of a setback.It's not pleasant.Some varieties are resistant.


... also they smell very strange and produce fluorescent yellow faeces, which the parent is reluctant to clean. It's really horrendous. It's a virus btw, doesn't respond to antibiotics.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I've had luck with tetracycline for flare ups of respiratory illness among my mice. I don't notice that certain strains have more or less of it, it just tends to be an issue that pops up occasionally.

I'm currently out of antibiotics and of course now my mousery has a flare up (probably a lil virus based on dispersion) much to my annoyance.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Mr. Jangles said:


> Tylan is an antibiotic, used to treat pneumonia in cattle, Myco in Poultry , scouring in Pigs and ' foul nest ' in Bees. it's a water soluble powder that can be added to drinking water, or a solution that can be injected.
> Blood in the stool sounds like Coccidiosis.


Could be, I am not sure. My mice never had/have it luckily.



WoodWitch said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > these look greasy/sweaty at around a week old.It doesn't usually kill them, more of a setback.It's not pleasant.Some varieties are resistant.
> ...


Sounds like Rotavirus?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

we thought the same or e coli.At some point I will take a greasy litter that occurs for the vet to remove samples and test.The question mark over rotovirus is that this doesn't sweep through the mice infecting all or most litters.I hardly get any and when I do it's in the self creams and just one or two litters.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Hm that is interesting. May be that specific strain is more susceptible?

Sorry to hear though, hopefully the frequency of occurrences will subdue. Good luck!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's not a big issue other than creams are a popular option for newbies and it's not great to set a beginner up with something that may cause an issue.I'd really like to know for certain the cause and it is on my agenda to pay for tests next year.I will look to purchase some of Mr. Jangles antibiotic suggestion.I rarely get a respiratory infection but I think most of us do sometimes.I do occasionally get a run of stuck together eyes.I think they pick it up from shows(conjunctivitis)and I then treat my entire stock with Baytril whether they have symptoms or not.


----------

